# UK Xbox 360 in Canada



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Hopefully someone out there will be able to answer my question. We are moving to Canada next year and I was wondering if my sons Xbox 360 will work there, will I need some sort of converter and will his games work

Thanks all.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

hi we never brought any of our games consoles thnk they would be too powerful have been told the wii works out here but i couldnt even get my hairdryer to work never mind a wii!! lol we sold all 3 consoles and bought a ps3 here with the money our ps3 games work that we brough with us but think its cause they are bluray? was told that xbox games wouldnt work but i was also told neither would ps3 games and they did i just brought a few to try glad i did now!!!


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

Assuming you bring the whole package, everything should work OK if you buy a transformer/voltage converter.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

my hubby has been here since september and hasnt found a transformer he had to buy a new battery charger for his cordless drill for work! he did buy something but he doesnt think it was the right thing as didnt work so took it back! im sure it would work if you could find a transformer


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Read this:

Xbox PAL/NTSC Compatibility and DVD Region Codes

Apart form the power supply issue, another problem is PAL v NTSC. The UK Xbox (PAL) won't be able to play North American (NTSC) games. The article above mentions a PAL to NTSC converter but then you start to wonder if it is really worth the hassle of purchasing 2 converters (power and display format). And is there any guarantee that everything will work properly? It might be better to sell the UK system and purchase a new one in Canada.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

As MarylandNed said, plus you will prob find that it is more difficult to get hold of games because you need UK region ones, and it is a lot cheaper to buy games in Canada anyway.

Personally would sell your UK one and pick up a second hand one in Canada. Will save a huge amount of hassle and money.


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> As MarylandNed said, plus you will prob find that it is more difficult to get hold of games because you need UK region ones, and it is a lot cheaper to buy games in Canada anyway.
> 
> Personally would sell your UK one and pick up a second hand one in Canada. Will save a huge amount of hassle and money.



Thanks for that everyone, I think it will be the better option to sell it and buy another in Canada.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

best idea thats what we did sold our xbox ps3 and wii back in uk then bought a new ps3 here we brought some ps3 games just incase they would work and they did!!!!


----------

